# My son have just been beaten up



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

A woman 3 doors down from us came out and started shouting at my neice for bouncing her ball on her own front garden. Kyle my son said "she can play ball on her garden and on her pavement if she wants to", she came running over and said come on then bastardd if your hard enough waving her arms around, (my son is not a fighter) ,Kyle said I dont hit woman, with that she brought both her hands across each side of his face at the same time, calling him Gay and to fcuk off back to where he lives down the road, Kyle said "I dont live here I live in Newport I am visiting my mother if you want to know". I told Kyle to call the police as she laid her hands on him. Well half hour after this (waiting for the police) this womans brother drove like a mad man into our street, jumped out of his jeep and went over to Kyle and his mates and said !"which one of you bastards live in Newport and hit my sister", kyle said "I had a go at your sister I didnt lay a hand on her", the next thing he went over to stephen my step son and thumped him in his head and was hit to the floor where this man was repeatedly thumping his face, then he got off Stephen and went over to his mate and did the same to him, (these two boys didnt have anything to do with all this mind ), then he went up to kyle and started shouting at him, during this time Katrina from accross the road came to our house and was banging the door to say there is a bloke smashing kyles face into her front door, I went running out and all I saw was this man beating kyle in the head and then had it hands around Kyles throat saying, you open your mouth again and you will get more than that, coz I will fjucking kill you, I was going to rip the womans head off but thought better of it and phone the police, along with alot of neighbours who did the same, I am fuming, I will be onto our housing manager tomorrow about this, I wont let it lay, this woman have been warned about shouting and threatening little kids before on our street. Police have taken Stephen and Rob in for interview and statement but havent come for Kyle, so Kyle is walking down the station now to to get his own statment done and want to take this further, I am shaking so badly I wanted to throttle this effing woman. You want to see the marks on Kyles neck and his leg. omg.


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

ummm....where do you live?


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

skyblue said:


> ummm....where do you live?


South Wales


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Jesus christ thats bad hun, i suppose you're doing the right thing by going through the right channels, but i bet you wanna take this blokes gonads off. Sending hugs


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

God this is awfull, how old are they? hope they are ok


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Bloody hell your poor son, how old is he?

I can imagine how mad you must feel and how sorry you must feel for Kyle.

What goes around comes around and all that.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

bullet said:


> Jesus christ thats bad hun, i suppose you're doing the right thing by going through the right channels, but i bet you wanna take this blokes gonads off. Sending hugs


I am so upset about it, Kyle is not and have never been a fighter, he was sticking up for his cousin, he was on the opposite side of the road, she came out of her house and shouting her mouth off came over to kyle. right into his face. luckily alot of neighbours saw it all. x


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

wow, i hope your son is ok and the police actually do something about this.


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

Hugs hun. Glad he is ok apart from a few cuts and brusies and good on his for pressing charges more people need to stand up and shout i wont have this! 

xx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> God this is awfull, how old are they? hope they are ok


Kyle have just turned 18 and they are in thier 40's


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

NicoleW said:


> Bloody hell your poor son, how old is he?
> 
> I can imagine how mad you must feel and how sorry you must feel for Kyle.
> 
> What goes around comes around and all that.


Kyle have only just turned 18 and not a nasty bone in his body.


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

that is awful! i hope those lads get what coming!

and i hope your son is okay

i'd of knocked that womans flipping block off!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Kyle have just turned 18 and they are in thier 40's


How disgusting. . . . . . . and they call the younger generation


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

candysmum said:


> Hugs hun. Glad he is ok apart from a few cuts and brusies and good on his for pressing charges more people need to stand up and shout i wont have this!
> 
> xx


He is going to have a black eye, and his neck have actual finger marks around his neck. his glasses are broken and he have a massive lump on the side of his head, he have earache now.


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

pity your so far away,i'm a black belt and my boys need excercise


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Kyle have just turned 18 and they are in thier 40's


their a disgrace! hope your sons are ok


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Has he been to A & E? He should go down to make sure he doesn't have concussion.


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

OMG what the hell? I really hope your boys are OK. You must be livid what is wrong with people? You are doing the right thing by reporting it and lets hope they get what they deserve.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

NicoleW said:


> Has he been to A & E? He should go down to make sure he doesn't have concussion.


i second that idea, and his injuries can be logged properly and officially to help prosecute the scum who has done it.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> He is going to have a black eye, and his neck have actual finger marks around his neck. his glasses are broken and he have a massive lump on the side of his head, he have earache now.


Ime sure that the police will have taken pictures of his injuries but you take some just in case.


----------



## 0nyxx (Aug 9, 2008)

Thats bad  I hope Kyle & his mate ok & the little girl she must have been terrified bless her, he has to press charges hun, it's the only way to deal with scum like that!

My son suffers from agaraphobia now after being badly beaten on the main road over from our house, he spoke up for a 14 yr old who was about to get beaten by a man & his mate in there late 20's & said he's only a kid you cant do that, so they beat him instead &fractured his eye socket.

He never leaves the house alone now, but refused to press charges & as he was 16 I couldnt do anything to make him.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2011)

ok well im in south wales as well, do you want me to come over hun??? I will go and sort this woman out!!! She needs a good hiding by the sounds of it. 

Make sure that kyle goes to A&E hun as will need a list of injurys to press charges hun.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

skyblue said:


> pity your so far away,i'm a black belt and my boys need excercise


Love you Love you Love you, Bless you too. I am so shaken up by what I saw, it would of been different if Kyle was a yob, but he is such a gently lad and would do anything for anyone. he is known on this estate for helping the elderly. 
that was such a nice gesture, but I wouldnt of wanted you to get into trouble, A Big Thank You. xxx


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

Get as much evidence as you can and take lots of photos.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

0nyxx said:


> Thats bad  I hope Kyle & his mate ok & the little girl she must have been terrified bless her, he has to press charges hun, it's the only way to deal with scum like that!
> 
> My son suffers from agaraphobia now after being badly beaten on the main road over from our house, he spoke up for a 14 yr old who was about to get beaten by a man & his mate in there late 20's & said he's only a kid you cant do that, so they beat him instead &fractured his eye socket.
> 
> He never leaves the house alone now, but refused to press charges & as he was 16 I couldnt do anything to make him.


OMG, I feel so sorry for your son, what a thing to have to go through, it is so wrong that these kids have to go through this, so not fair, xxxx


----------



## rob158 (Nov 7, 2009)

Hope you get them kicked out and thay get a large fine :devil:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

KathrynH said:


> ok well im in south wales as well, do you want me to come over hun??? I will go and sort this woman out!!! She needs a good hiding by the sounds of it.
> 
> Make sure that kyle goes to A&E hun as will need a list of injurys to press charges hun.


Bless you aswell, she does need a hiding but then I would of go into more trouble if I had taken it all into my own hands. I was so wanting to rip her effing head off.
We have taken photos. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Or jailed for GBH


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2011)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Bless you aswell, she does need a hiding but then I would of go into more trouble if I had taken it all into my own hands. I was so wanting to rip her effing head off.
> We have taken photos. xxxxxxxxxxx


Just let me do it instead and then you wont get into trouble!!! 

where is kyle now? xx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

rob158 said:


> Hope you get them kicked out and thay get a large fine :devil:


she have been seen by Resolve about attacking other kids on this estate before, so now alot of nieghbours are phoning our housing manager tomorrow to complaine about her.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

KathrynH said:


> ok well im in south wales as well, do you want me to come over hun??? I will go and sort this woman out!!! She needs a good hiding by the sounds of it.
> 
> Make sure that kyle goes to A&E hun as will need a list of injurys to press charges hun.


I'll hold your handbag  YOU would be a match for all of them

Hope they are all alright, have a drink and try to calm down before he comes home, take some photos of him and get him down A & E and log it all 

Cwtches welshie xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

what disgusting behaviour! Poor Kyle  I hope they are all ok. 

You are doing the right thing by going about it the 'proper' way, i hope those horrible creatures get what they deserve!


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Might also be a good idea to see if you can start a petition around your estate to get her kicked out, then if the housing people don't do anything you can shove that in their face


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

there could always be a 'big dog' meet


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

KathrynH said:


> Just let me do it instead and then you wont get into trouble!!!
> 
> where is kyle now? xx


He have gone to the police station to make a statement, he is so shook up by what happened, we took alot of pics of his injuries too. apparantly he attacked another lad who have just been to find out how kyle is. I wanted to go with kyle but he said mum I am grown up now and want to do this myself.


----------



## 0nyxx (Aug 9, 2008)

housing associations are clamping down on yobs like these now & moving them off estates, your neighbours can help too if theyre willing to say what they witnessed, cant put enough emphasis on how important it is too take as many picks of any marks/injuries kyle & his mate have no matter how small.


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

I'd bring my choc lab but hes a more of a big whimo than naything else


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2011)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> He have gone to the police station to make a statement, he is so shook up by what happened, we took alot of pics of his injuries too. apparantly he attacked another lad who have just been to find out how kyle is. I wanted to go with kyle but he said mum I am grown up now and want to do this myself.


I am just concerned if this guy is still hanging around and sees him going to the station etc. Is it far from your house? xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2011)

tashi said:


> I'll hold your handbag  YOU would be a match for all of them
> 
> Hope they are all alright, have a drink and try to calm down before he comes home, take some photos of him and get him down A & E and log it all
> 
> Cwtches welshie xxxxxxxx


You know me hun, i dont take any prisoners!!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

0nyxx said:


> housing associations are clamping down on yobs like these now & moving them off estates, your neighbours can help too if theyre willing to say what they witnessed, cant emphasis enough take as many picks of any marks/injuries kyle & his mate have no matter how small.


The stupid police took and Rob for statements but didnt come for Kyle, so Kyle is on his way down the station now with his best friend, he didnt want me to go with him he wanted to do it on his own, I feel awfull coz he dont want me to go with him.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

What disgusting excuses for human beings


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

skyblue said:


> there could always be a 'big dog' meet


I only got chihuahuas, not going to do much with them softies lolololol


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

tashi said:


> I'll hold your handbag  YOU would be a match for all of them
> 
> Hope they are all alright, have a drink and try to calm down before he comes home, take some photos of him and get him down A & E and log it all
> 
> Cwtches welshie xxxxxxxx


Thank you Tashi, I am in tears here now shock I think, I cant beleive I witness my son being battered by an older man.


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I only got chihuahuas, not going to do much with them softies lolololol


i'd actually trust a rottweiler before a chihuahua,nasty pieces of work


----------



## 0nyxx (Aug 9, 2008)

He probably doesnt want to upset you incase he gets upset himself hun, he's trying to sheild you because he knows how upset you are (((((((Hugs))))))


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

KathrynH said:


> I am just concerned if this guy is still hanging around and sees him going to the station etc. Is it far from your house? xx


My mates mother have dropped him off along with her son and he attacked him too. I wouldnt of let him walk down. This man drove out the estate like a mental man when I shouted I was calling the police.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2011)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> My mates mother have dropped him off along with her son and he attacked him too. I wouldnt of let him walk down. This man drove out the estate like a mental man when I shouted I was calling the police.


Is it just you and your son hun that live in that house? How far away does this woman live? xx


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

You have done the right thing.. Make sure your pics are good quality.. The police have a nac of forgetting to take pics at the scene or Also get more pics over the next few days dating them. Go the hospital to log it all.. And make sure you guys all stick together... Big hugs.. You guys did right not to retaliate.. 

Big hugs..


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh Welshie i am so sorry, please keep us updated on what happens. it's adults like this that give us a bad name. Hope Kyle is feeling better when he gets home big Canuck Hugs from me


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

KathrynH said:


> Is it just you and your son hun that live in that house? How far away does this woman live? xx


My husband and my 15 year old son, Kyle moved out in january into a house share. she lives 3 doors up, I aint afraid of her dont worry. Her brother thinks he is Mr Hard Man, and she is with a man who rides bikes and is always threatening to get the bikers onto anyone who makes him mad.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2011)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> My husband and my 15 year old son, Kyle moved out in january into a house share. she lives 3 doors up, I aint afraid of her dont worry. Her brother thinks he is Mr Hard Man, and she is with a man who rides bikes and is always threatening to get the bikers onto anyone who makes him mad.


Sounds like a lovely neighbourhood (NOT). If there is anything you need hun please just ask me, as i said i live in the same area as you, so to speak. xx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> Oh Welshie i am so sorry, please keep us updated on what happens. it's adults like this that give us a bad name. Hope Kyle is feeling better when he gets home big Canuck Hugs from me


It is bad isnt it, I would never dream of laying a hand on any child or teenager. he have gone to the police station with his other mates mother as she want to make a complaint as he hit her son to, which we didnt see happen. I will tell him you send him Canuck huggs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

KathrynH said:


> You know me hun, i dont take any prisoners!!


I know - you's only little but a BIG fireball !!!!!!!! I wouldnt cross you  xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2011)

tashi said:


> I know - you's only little but a BIG fireball !!!!!!!! I wouldnt cross you  xxxxxxx


 Looks are deceiving arent they.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Omg hun hope Kyle is ok u are doing the right thing getting the police involved what a lowlife scumbag to pick on younger peeps! bloody cowards I wish I was there I would bloody knock him out!!!!  hugs to you all xxxxxxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

KathrynH said:


> Sounds like a lovely neighbourhood (NOT). If there is anything you need hun please just ask me, as i said i live in the same area as you, so to speak. xx


Aww thank you, beleive it or not...this street is a lovely street/estate its just her that have to start when a child plays ball. Where does she expect them to play, there isnt a play ground here and she picks on little kids. so wrong, she dont own the street and at least these little kids are safe playing out here as we all keep an eye on them. xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> Omg hun hope Kyle is ok u are doing the right thing getting the police involved what a lowlife scumbag to pick on younger peeps! bloody cowards I wish I was there I would bloody knock him out!!!!  hugs to you all xxxxxxxx


You and me Suzy!!! Kick some ass!!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

KathrynH said:


> Looks are deceiving arent they.


They sure are Kath 

Lets just hope this all goes Kyle's way and the troublemakers are sorted


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2011)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Aww thank you, beleive it or not...this street is a lovely street/estate its just her that have to start when a child plays ball. Where does she expect them to play, there isnt a play ground here and she picks on little kids. so wrong, she dont own the street and at least these little kids are safe playing out here as we all keep an eye on them. xxxxxxxxxxxx


There is always one hun in every neighbourhood, you are doing the right thing by going to the authorities and complaining. If you get anymore trouble tonight make sure you get onto the police straight away xxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

KathrynH said:


> You and me Suzy!!! Kick some ass!!


Hell yeah !!! bring it on !! I swear I would if I was there! I aint afraid of a scrap!


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

And people who threaten you with Bikers usually do not have the back up of the bikers. I had a neighbour in the city who threatened my daughter cause she got mad at him for kicking our dog thru the fence, so she asked him if he wanted to get hit with a baseball bat. 13 yr old lippy kid. I heard him and came outside he threatened to get the bikers to come over i told him to go right ahead I probably knew them longer than he did. And I doubted they wanted the cops after em for going after a kid....lol


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

KathrynH said:


> You and me Suzy!!! Kick some ass!!


What you like eh!. so funny it made me chuckle then


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Aww thank you, beleive it or not...this street is a lovely street/estate its just her that have to start when a child plays ball. Where does she expect them to play, there isnt a play ground here and she picks on little kids. so wrong, she dont own the street and at least these little kids are safe playing out here as we all keep an eye on them. xxxxxxxxxxxx


She sounds a nasty piece of work hun!!! really hope the police give her a good talking to! its not on xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2011)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> What you like eh!. so funny it made me chuckle then


Good hun, glad i can make you chuckle.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> My husband and my 15 year old son, Kyle moved out in january into a house share. she lives 3 doors up, I aint afraid of her dont worry. Her brother thinks he is Mr Hard Man, and she is with a man who rides bikes and is always threatening to get the bikers onto anyone who makes him mad.


Gives us normal Bikers a bad name too what a Jerk I wanna hit them too....


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> And people who threaten you with Bikers usually do not have the back up of the bikers. I had a neighbour in the city who threatened my daughter cause she got mad at him for kicking our dog thru the fence, so she asked him if he wanted to get hit with a baseball bat. 13 yr old lippy kid. I heard him and came outside he threatened to get the bikers to come over i told him to go right ahead I probably knew them longer than he did. And I doubted they wanted the cops after em for going after a kid....lol


Your right there Jill. I know a few bikers and they dont like having their names being "used" in fights that dont concern them. xx


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> My husband and my 15 year old son, Kyle moved out in january into a house share. she lives 3 doors up, I aint afraid of her dont worry. Her brother thinks he is Mr Hard Man, and she is with a man who rides bikes and is always threatening to get the bikers onto anyone who makes him mad.


my daughters boyfriends dad is a member of one of the biggest biker clubs in britain,they're not a single city club but a national one....if they want to go that way


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> She sounds a nasty piece of work hun!!! really hope the police give her a good talking to! its not on xxx


Apparantly she told another neighbour Kyle pulled her by her jumper, yeah right.....NOT, he was one side of the road and she came bombing out with her gob. Neighbours know what Kyle is like so I am pleased that way.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Apparantly she told another neighbour Kyle pulled her by her jumper, yeah right.....NOT, he was one side of the road and she came bombing out with her gob. Neighbours know what Kyle is like so I am pleased that way.


Yeah she is a lying little biatch by the sounds of it who likes to stir the pot.....tell her to come to my patch and we will soon see her change quick time! she wouldnt last five minutes pmsl - cowards these sort of people who have no life.......xxxxxx

You must be really proud of Kyle though hun and rightly so  xxx


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

ok...are these people pykies?


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

skyblue said:


> my daughters boyfriends dad is a member of one of the biggest biker clubs in britain,they're not a single city club but a national one....if they want to go that way


I will defo keep that in mind, I know a few bikers through my best mate, they are really lovely blokes and so kind heated too. xxxxxxx


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

No doubt druggies, I think I would have taken her on, I just hate bullies, make sure you get help from the environment and the police, should not be allowed to get away with it. take care


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

skyblue said:


> ok...are these people pykies?


what is pykies???


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> what is pykies???


gypsy types


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> what is pykies???


A stage below chavs! Scum doesn't even begin to describe it. Also Pikey is another name for a gypsy round here albeit an offensive name!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Yeah she is a lying little biatch by the sounds of it who likes to stir the pot.....tell her to come to my patch and we will soon see her change quick time! she wouldnt last five minutes pmsl - cowards these sort of people who have no life.......xxxxxx
> 
> You must be really proud of Kyle though hun and rightly so  xxx


Suzy he is such a lovely lad, so badly bullied in school for not being able to stick up for himself, was always called a wimp, stabbed with penicls on the way from one class room to another, he never told anyone ( not even me) about what was happening to him, but a school friend told he everything ( he broke his promise to kyle to tell me everthing, that is when I took control and took him out of that school. xxxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

skyblue said:


> gypsy types


Not sure, I dont think they are, they were evicted from their last estate, so god know why they put them in our street, she is heavely tattoo'd and as she is with a biker type bloke she struts around like she owns the place.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Suzy he is such a lovely lad, so badly bullied in school for not being able to stick up for himself, was always called a wimp, stabbed with penicls on the way from one class room to another, he never told anyone ( not even me) about what was happening to him, but a school friend told he everything ( he broke his promise to kyle to tell me everthing, that is when I took control and took him out of that school. xxxxx


Bless him  terrible what some kids go through ......these bullies need stopping !! he is certainly a credit to you hun how he handled himself in this instance .....they are just lowlife scum hun and he is sooo much better than them! xxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Bless him  terrible what some kids go through ......these bullies need stopping !! he is certainly a credit to you hun how he handled himself in this instance .....they are just lowlife scum hun and he is sooo much better than them! xxxx


I love his to bits both him and my other son Adam. Kyle is the quieter one out of the both sons. He loves to help anyone. Adam have ADHD and goes off on one now and again, like a loose cannon lololol.


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

ok...these people are scum,they're not hard,rough or badass,they dont know bikers...they're lower than chavs and pikies...they pick on what they consider weak to get a reputation,they intimidate weaker to scare the rest,simple as that.....2 grown men getting in the face of the lot of them would send them running to the sewers where they belong.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

skyblue said:


> ok...these people are scum,they're not hard,rough or badass,they dont know bikers...they're lower than chavs and pikies...they pick on what they consider weak to get a reputation,they intimidate weaker to scare the rest,simple as that.....2 grown men getting in the face of the lot of them would send them running to the sewers where they belong.


You are SPOT on there, you have them to a "T". I aint scared of her or her cronies but had to phone the police coz if I had done her...I would of got it worse. Just hoping the police do something now and our housing too. xxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I love his to bits both him and my other son Adam. Kyle is the quieter one out of the both sons. He loves to help anyone. Adam have ADHD and goes off on one now and again, like a loose cannon lololol.


awww you can tell u dote on them hun  they are lucky to have u as a mum too xxx


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

omg f**** SCUMBAGS big hugs hun what kind of so called man hits a young lad like that im fumming reading this


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

0nyxx said:


> Thats bad  I hope Kyle & his mate ok & the little girl she must have been terrified bless her, he has to press charges hun, it's the only way to deal with scum like that!
> 
> My son suffers from agaraphobia now after being badly beaten on the main road over from our house, he spoke up for a 14 yr old who was about to get beaten by a man & his mate in there late 20's & said he's only a kid you cant do that, so they beat him instead &fractured his eye socket.
> 
> He never leaves the house alone now, but refused to press charges & as he was 16 I couldnt do anything to make him.


so sorry for your son i suffer with agraphobia so no what hes going through


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

bloody helll hun (((((((hugs)))))))

i hope all the lads are ok ... i hope the police are going to do something about that family, lower than scum

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Bloody hell!! That's rubbish!!!!  Hope Kyle is ok, and something gets done about that woman!


----------



## 0nyxx (Aug 9, 2008)

theres an old saying empty barrels make the most noise!!! you usually find theyre gob when theyre facing those who dont fight or cause trouble but when they meet their match they become the victims conveniently!


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Just seen this thread.
Sorry to hear about it all and hope you son gets over the attack without any lasting damage.

Hope they get their just desserts


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Hope you get justice for your boy and these scum bags are hounded out of town.

Big hugs xx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Oo my that mush have been well scary I hope the olive help sort it
(((((hugs))))


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

**** man, I hope they get there asses beat for this


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

I just about threw up reading that. Low class and low minded. The fact that a grown woman called her grown brother to come beat up a teenager that she'd already hit herself - and he came and he did. I'm so sorry for your boy. And I hope these sorry excuses for human beings are prosecuted and kicked out. If you want to behave like trash go live at the dump.

I would just really like to urge you to get your son into some kind of martial arts, karate especially would be good for him. It's a discipline and an art form, will give him confidence in himself without encouraging him to be a fighter. We have a 15yr old in our club who was being bullied at school. His father told his mother 'either we get him into something or I'm going to teach him how to fight'. This kid has competed and earned medals and isn't bullied anymore. He didn't have to fight anyone either, I don't know if I can explain it well, but karate taught him that he _could_ defend himself should the need arise and because of that he started projecting confidence and the jerks just knew they couldn't target him anymore.

I hope your son is okay. Even though as a Mum your first instinct is to protect and be with your son be proud of him going to the police himself to make his statement. He is becoming a man and a brave one at that.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Hope Kyle is okay thats my worst nightmare having 3 sons but you did right thing with the police but take your own pics  unfortunatley we have scum like that near us  take care hope scumbag gets charged


----------



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

aww (((hugs))) i hope he's ok and not too sore today x


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Omg! Poor Kyle  Hope he's not feeling to bad today! Woman sounds like an animal and needs locking up 

Good on you for showing restraint, just proves who the better people are xxx


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

How is Kyle today and what did the police say?

I would imagine he is quite sore this morning. Kyle has shown how mature he is by going to the police himself IMO much more mature than the lowlife that beat him up.


My son was bullied at school but he stayed at the school and took up kick boxing. As soon as he did that the bullying stopped as they realised he had the potential to hurt them more than they could hurt him not that he would. He also made loads of new friends mostly the types that were been bullied as well he suddenly changed from being a geeky type to being cool in thier minds.


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

omg only just come across this thread, another south wales girl here if u need any suport. i hope the boys are all ok now and that the police are doing something about it and the housing. However if the housing arent i would take it to the papers and stress how the housing are happy leaving an adult threaten kids etc they will soon do something as they dont whant the bad press. 
big (((((hugs))))) to you all.
Am liking the dog meet idea


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

hope kyle is not too sore today.

xx


----------



## Bandy (Sep 29, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> A woman 3 doors down from us came out and started shouting at my neice for bouncing her ball on her own front garden. Kyle my son said "she can play ball on her garden and on her pavement if she wants to", she came running over and said come on then bastardd if your hard enough waving her arms around, (my son is not a fighter) ,Kyle said I dont hit woman, with that she brought both her hands across each side of his face at the same time, calling him Gay and to fcuk off back to where he lives down the road, Kyle said "I dont live here I live in Newport I am visiting my mother if you want to know". I told Kyle to call the police as she laid her hands on him. Well half hour after this (waiting for the police) this womans brother drove like a mad man into our street, jumped out of his jeep and went over to Kyle and his mates and said !"which one of you bastards live in Newport and hit my sister", kyle said "I had a go at your sister I didnt lay a hand on her", the next thing he went over to stephen my step son and thumped him in his head and was hit to the floor where this man was repeatedly thumping his face, then he got off Stephen and went over to his mate and did the same to him, (these two boys didnt have anything to do with all this mind ), then he went up to kyle and started shouting at him, during this time Katrina from accross the road came to our house and was banging the door to say there is a bloke smashing kyles face into her front door, I went running out and all I saw was this man beating kyle in the head and then had it hands around Kyles throat saying, you open your mouth again and you will get more than that, coz I will fjucking kill you, I was going to rip the womans head off but thought better of it and phone the police, along with alot of neighbours who did the same, I am fuming, I will be onto our housing manager tomorrow about this, I wont let it lay, this woman have been warned about shouting and threatening little kids before on our street. Police have taken Stephen and Rob in for interview and statement but havent come for Kyle, so Kyle is walking down the station now to to get his own statment done and want to take this further, I am shaking so badly I wanted to throttle this effing woman. You want to see the marks on Kyles neck and his leg. omg.


I'm so sorry, welshie.
I wish I lived near you....though what I have in mind may not help your case with the police but the brother would think twice about coming back around to your place....once he healed up.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Oh Welshie i'm so sorry this has happend hun,and i hope Kyle is ok.Sending bigs hugs to you and Kyle (((((( HUGS)))))).xxx*


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Kyle spent most of the night/early hours of this morning waiting for doctor to come and check him over, he have minor injuries but we have to keep an eye on him due to the attack on his head, he is in bed sleeping now but I think he will find he is very sore when he gets up, I have sent an email to our housing officer and will be phoning them first thing this morning to report her and her brother, I wont let this lay, other neighbours are phoning in to housing too. He is laying in bed and is white in the face, god I feel like crying again just looking at him. I still cant believe how this man punched and hit all these lads he was like a mad man on the loose, I hope the police take this further, I am waiting for them to get back to me today to see what the next stage is. thanks for all your support. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bandy (Sep 29, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Kyle spent most of the night/early hours of this morning waiting for doctor to come and check him over, he have minor injuries but we have to keep an eye on him due to the attack on his head, he is in bed sleeping now but I think he will find he is very sore when he gets up, I have sent an email to our housing officer and will be phoning them first thing this morning to report her and her brother, I wont let this lay, other neighbours are phoning in to housing too. He is laying in bed and is white in the face, god I feel like crying again just looking at him. I still cant believe how this man punched and hit all these lads he was like a mad man on the loose, I hope the police take this further, I am waiting for them to get back to me today to see what the next stage is. thanks for all your support. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


I'm not sure what they are called in the UK, but in the US they are called District Attorneys...or state prosecuting attorneys....

having said that, can't you take your son and his friends statements to this person and see about pushing charges against this man?
He needs to learn that his behavior not only won't be tolerated but it's a criminal offense.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Just to say hope all injured and upset are okay, terrible situation.

Hope this woman is booted off your estate.


----------



## Sergeant.Floyd.Pepper (Mar 2, 2011)

Hve you thought about cab - they can tell you all the options inncluding how to accessfinancial help for the legal stuff. 

I'm glad he got the injuries logged but lets hope the guy gets what he's got coming. B******!!


----------



## Gilly and Jess (Mar 12, 2011)

Good lord, what a situation! People like that make me sick. Did anyone get the guy's registration plate? Heat of the moment prevents things like photos being taken as evidence in case he decides to deny all allegations.......which he no doubt will......

They've probably been moved to your street from elsewhere for much the same behaviour......IMO they want putting on their own patch of land and tying down...they're nothing better than wild animals. 

I know our bike club wouldn't have been impressed at being used as threats against children. They would have been more likely to beat the [email protected] out of the bloke himself for what he did!! 

Hope Kyle and his mates are ok. Doesn't teach them to have any respect for adults when they come across types like that, does it?


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

OMG Hun that is terrible, your poor son and his friends, I hope this woman and that man get what they deserve, I wouldnt rest either, make sure you have loads of photos for evidence and I hope all your neighbours report them as well, Its disgusting . xxx


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

**** sake.. I hope theyre all ok!! 
Cant say much more than as already been said but i hope hes ok, As said take plenty ofpictures and with your nieghbours help complain complain complain..
Its about time "people" like that realised decent folk arnt putting up with it anymore.


----------



## Heather78 (Mar 12, 2011)

Omg that's so disgusting. I really hope Kyle and his friends are okay xx and that these evil people get what's coming to them


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Kyle spent most of the night/early hours of this morning waiting for doctor to come and check him over, he have minor injuries but we have to keep an eye on him due to the attack on his head, he is in bed sleeping now but I think he will find he is very sore when he gets up, I have sent an email to our housing officer and will be phoning them first thing this morning to report her and her brother, I wont let this lay, other neighbours are phoning in to housing too. He is laying in bed and is white in the face, god I feel like crying again just looking at him. I still cant believe how this man punched and hit all these lads he was like a mad man on the loose, I hope the police take this further, I am waiting for them to get back to me today to see what the next stage is. thanks for all your support. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Morning hun ....Poor Kyle  hopefully a day of rest will help and he will feel a bit better later.......lets hope the police do something about it! and your housing officer too! hugs (()))) xxxxxx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I know you probably won't but PLEASE don't give up on this.... these scumbags need to be shown that us good folk won't stand for them any more 

Get onto that housing association and don't give up until they're well and truly GONE 

Careful hugs to Kyle xxx


----------



## DaisytheTT (Jan 20, 2011)

What the fricking hell is wrong with people  It was horrendous enough for this 'woman' (use the term lightly) to attack your son, but infront of a young child. Makes my blood boil 

I hope Kyle is doing ok this morning hun and sending you and your family huge hugs.

I would do as others suggest and keep on to the housing about this. Decent law abiding folk should not have to put up with this sh*t.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I emailed our housing officer and then phoned the office too. The woman said that the main officer is off until monday and she will put the message on her desk for her to contact me first thing monday morning. Well an hour later I had a phone call off our area manager and she said she isnt having any of this happening on her estate and something WILL be done. First thing she was going to do when she came off the phone to me is to see her manager and get him to sign a form for her to go ahead with an injunction for this man, as he is not a Charter Tennant and dont live on this estate then he is not allowed to enter our road or set foot on the estate and if he does he will be arrested and futher action will be taken by Charter, the next thing she is doing is bypassing stages 1 and 2 with warnings and going straight for a similar type injunction which also contains a clause where by SHE is accountable for action taken by any one person of her family to another person on this estate and my son will be named on that form, so she is NOT allowed to let anyone (even herself) to approach Kyle, speak to Kyle or make gestures of any kind towards him, if she/they do then he have to phone the police and get them arrested and Charter is to be told of this, they will then take action for instant eviction and injunction against her coming into our estate or approaching kyle. Not sure what is happening with HER yet, but she will be done for assault and instigating attack by phoning her bother to come down. He was arrested last night and is in custody until all the statements have been done and looked through. They said if he denies it then it will go to Crown Court, if he admits it then he is being done for ABH. Kyle is worried about her hubby coming home (he works away) as he is the one who is a SO CALLED BIKER. Police have told Kyle if he approaches him or attacks him he is to phone 999 straight away and he will be arrested and SHE will be held responsible for his actions ASWELL 

This pic is of the marks left on Kyles neck from him trying to strangle Kyle while thumping his head. He now have two lumps on his head and a bruise on his leg and aching spot where he obviously hit Kyle in places that Kyle didnt feel until NOW. Poor bugger have had ear ache all day today and a banging headache. Charter is coming to see me tomorrow at 11 to to take statements from me and Kyle and any other neighbors who are available at that time.


----------



## 0nyxx (Aug 9, 2008)

That pic is enough to seal his fate hun thats bloody terrible sounds like you housing association you have is a good one Im so pleased theyre acting fast & bein strict 

I spent a lot of time in wales a couple of years ago around cardiff blackwood & caerphilly, also had 3 great weeks in Gower


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

That photograph is SHOCKING 

Poor lad ...


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

0nyxx said:


> That pic is enough to seal his fate hun thats bloody terrible sounds like you housing association you have is a good one Im so pleased theyre acting fast & bein strict
> 
> I spent a lot of time in wales a couple of years ago around cardiff blackwood & caerphilly, also had 3 great weeks in Gower


I know them places well all are not far from here. lolol. The police officer was shocked when she saw his neck this morning, she said it looks like he had him around his neck and dragged his fingers along his neck when Kyle tried to get free, so it now looks like burns and scratch marks. that pic which was taken last night shows the fingers on his skin. Yeah Cally from Charter is a lovely woman and she wont take any nonsense, a few other neighbours phoned in and complained aswell, some wont come forward for fear of revenge but have said what they saw.
They have told Kyle not to walk around on his own, always have someone with him for witness.

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

bloody hell , lets hope you get justice hun , nasty people


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2011)

I went to bed early last night so I've only just seen this

That's absolutely horrific  What the hell is wrong with people?!

I've got the utmost respect for you as regards reporting it - much as I'd like to think otherwise I know I wouldn't have the courage

Big hugs

Em
xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2011)

that pic is awful hun and these people should NEVER get away with this!!! 

Lets hope the housing association are helpful tomorrow, will be thinking of you xx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> I went to bed early last night so I've only just seen this
> 
> That's absolutely horrific  What the hell is wrong with people?!
> 
> ...


I had to really REALLY hold back, coz I know I would of been the one in the shite and she would of got of with it. It is not a nice thing to see your son being beaten up. xxxx


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

sorry but OMG that looks awful,, glad managers have taken this stance and are jumping in with both feet


----------



## DaisytheTT (Jan 20, 2011)

Too right the housing association should be doing something about it. I'm glad they've seen sense and are now going to sort this situation out. It's a bloody disgrace.

And as for the marks on Kyles neck, I don't have the words to say how disgusted I am that a human being could do this to his fellow man, well at least not words that are printable here. The fingers are so clear on Kyles neck he's almost left his flaming fingerprints behind 

Really hope this is sorted quick smart and that Kyle is on the mend soon. Big hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2011)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I had to really REALLY hold back, coz I know I would of been the one in the shite and she would of got of with it. It is not a nice thing to see your son being beaten up. xxxx


I don't have kids but if, for example, someone attacked my dad I'd be devastated. It's really terrible. Haven't read all through the thread - is the little girl okay?

Em
xx


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

that picture is awful  poor Kyle  so pleased your housing association is dealing with it


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> I don't have kids but if, for example, someone attacked my dad I'd be devastated. It's really terrible. Haven't read all through the thread - is the little girl okay?
> 
> Em
> xx


Donna was in tears all night, she said just because she bounced a ball that man came and started attacking everyone, I told her it is NOT her fault, she did nothing wrong. xxxxx


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

I too hope the housing association acts on this! the photo evidence is more than enough evidence


Hope ur son is ok xxx


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm soo sorry to read this  what a truly awful event, there are some scum out there :mad5: i hope your lad is ok. 

At least it sounds like you have a decent housing association that are helpful and will take action 

((hugs)) to you all


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

UPDATE. Police have just phoned me to say that they interview him and he denied EVERYTHING, but she said with the evidence we had and the statements they were able to charge him on 4 accounts of GBH, he will remain in custody until a court date have been arranged then released on bail, he is not allowed any were near our estate. His sister will be dealt with on a separate charge of assault and we will hear off the police tonight or tomorrow morning about her outcome, just waiting for Charter Officer to come and take a statement from us and they will take further action against her.
Kyle is not his normal self today, very quiet and didn't sleep much last night. I think the shock of it all have now set in. He is going to the docotor's on monday for a chat etc. xxxxxx


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> UPDATE. Police have just phoned me to say that they interview him and he denied EVERYTHING, but she said with the evidence we had and the statements they were able to charge him on 4 accounts of GBH, he will remain in custody until a court date have been arranged then released on bail, he is not allowed any were near our estate. His sister will be dealt with on a separate charge of assault and we will hear off the police tonight or tomorrow morning about her outcome, just waiting for Charter Officer to come and take a statement from us and they will take further action against her.
> Kyle is not his normal self today, very quiet and didn't sleep much last night. I think the shock of it all have now set in. He is going to the docotor's on monday for a chat etc. xxxxxx


Bloody hell, low life liar  I'm glad the pr*ck got charged though, hope a broom gets shoved up his ass. 
Send Kyle a yobbo hug xxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> Bloody hell, low life liar  I'm glad the pr*ck got charged though, hope a broom gets shoved up his ass.
> Send Kyle a yobbo hug xxxx


Kyle said hello to you and he said he hopes he gets a broom, mop and the bucket up there lololol
At least they are doing him on GBH, just got to wait for HER outcome now.xxxxx


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Kyle said hello to you and he said he hopes he gets a broom, mop and the bucket up there lololol
> At least they are doing him on GBH, just got to wait for HER outcome now.xxxxx


Lmao you raised him well, he thinks the same as me   hope she gets a razor up hers xxx


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

so sorry to hear what happened. 
its outrageous, and i hope she gets done properly because she started it and got her brother over to deal with this.
it sounds as though the housing association have got things in hand which is very good, your neighbours will be backing you too which is good, and with your photos and evidence, you hopefully will get them convictions.
fingers x for you all,
best wishes to kyle and the others too.
michelle x


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

OMG, I really and mean REALLY hope that the police or rather the courts do a proper conviction on these two. 

Hope Kyles not too bad now, although it does sound like the shock of it all has begun to sink in. But with a mam like you to look after him, he'll soon be his old self.


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

OMG sis i'm shocked beyond belief .... and I cant say what I want to cos its not suitable for here but I admire you for keeping cool and doing the right thing ... that takes so much to stand back and let the cops handle it, i hope he gets whats comin to him (& the sister), lets just hope he gets his. xxxxxxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

bird said:


> OMG, I really and mean REALLY hope that the police or rather the courts do a proper conviction on these two.
> 
> Hope Kyles not too bad now, although it does sound like the shock of it all has begun to sink in. But with a mam like you to look after him, he'll soon be his old self.


Charter is taking them to court too, he is getting a restraining order to stop him entering our estate so he wont be able to visit his sister now, shame eh! lolol NOT. And she is going to be served with an order (cant remember what it is called now) where she will be held responsible for any thing that happens from her house, if breeches this condition and approaches any of us or if she have visitors who do anything then SHE will be held responsible and Charter will take further action against her and her visitors. They are going to do something else and with everything she was telling me I have not forgotten what it was. They are by passing the 1st and 2nd warnings. We now have a crime number at long last.


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

how are you all doing hun i hope the boys are recovering well and that this sorry excuse for a human hasnt bothered any of you now xx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Havent seen HER about, and HE is in custody thank god. Kyle feeling better in himself today, he had a good night sleep last night and I think I did too. Thanks for everyones comments and concerns. Will let you all know what happens to that B*****d and his sister. xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Havent seen HER about, and HE is in custody thank god. Kyle feeling better in himself today, he had a good night sleep last night and I think I did too. Thanks for everyones comments and concerns. Will let you all know what happens to that B*****d and his sister. xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Glad you both had a good nights kip, sometimes thats the best medicine in the world.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

pleased you both got some sleep last night. fingers crossed they get what they deserve


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

i still say he's a typical bully who preys on people he considers weaker than himself


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

skyblue said:


> i still say he's a typical bully who preys on people he considers weaker than himself


He thinks he is a real hard case, and expects people to move when he says so or ELSE... and his sister gives the mouth but dont like it when other people stand up for themselves and mouth her back, that is when she goes running to brother for back up. They need to grow up and act their age, their kids are going to grow up just like them, thinking it is ok to use your fists to solve problems instead of talking it through or using other methods. They make my blood boil.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I have not read your post as I suffer from word blindness, and everything was to close together, for me to read it.

But from what I have read by others, you are having a bad time at the moment, I hope things get sorted out soon, and you can all get on with your lifes.


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> He thinks he is a real hard case, and expects people to move when he says so or ELSE... and his sister gives the mouth but dont like it when other people stand up for themselves and mouth her back, that is when she goes running to brother for back up. They need to grow up and act their age, their kids are going to grow up just like them, thinking it is ok to use your fists to solve problems instead of talking it through or using other methods. They make my blood boil.


or get put in their place using their methods


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

skyblue said:


> or get put in their place using their methods


I like that idea


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> I like that idea


with people like these feeling what they dish out is often the only way


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Havent seen HER about, and HE is in custody thank god. Kyle feeling better in himself today, he had a good night sleep last night and I think I did too. Thanks for everyones comments and concerns. Will let you all know what happens to that B*****d and his sister. xxxxxxxxxxxxxx





xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> He thinks he is a real hard case, and expects people to move when he says so or ELSE... and his sister gives the mouth but dont like it when other people stand up for themselves and mouth her back, that is when she goes running to brother for back up. They need to grow up and act their age, their kids are going to grow up just like them, thinking it is ok to use your fists to solve problems instead of talking it through or using other methods. They make my blood boil.


she's prob gone into hiding as he's gone into custody and not there to protect her, least kyle is now starting to feel better in himself xxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hope everything is ok Welshie! has he been arrested! sorry not had chance to catch up on the thread! xxxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Hope everything is ok Welshie! has he been arrested! sorry not had chance to catch up on the thread! xxxxx


Yeah he is in custody and wont be released until they give him a court date. My son is shittting it just in case he does try to come back here. xxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2011)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Yeah he is in custody and wont be released until they give him a court date. My son is shittting it just in case he does try to come back here. xxxx


Well!! Well!! Well!! Nice to see the justice system DOES actually work then, lets hope he has whats coming to him hun xx


----------



## billie jo (Feb 17, 2011)

God Almighty there are some scum around aren't there!!
Poor kid!! 
Hope all calms down and good on you for taking it further!
I'm from South Wales originally too - Port Talbot.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Some good news there  How are you guys holding up?

At least that guy is getting done for 4 counts of GBH!!! Or is it going to court for that?


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Yeah he is in custody and wont be released until they give him a court date. My son is shittting it just in case he does try to come back here. xxxx


lets hope they forget about him and he rots in there


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Yeah he is in custody and wont be released until they give him a court date. My son is shittting it just in case he does try to come back here. xxxx


Ahhh! good! im glad he is in custody! Im sure your son is worried but hopefully the bully will realise he will get into more trouble if comes back! big hugs to you all (())) xxxxx


----------



## reido (Dec 4, 2010)

i would screw her doors shut and set her house on fire.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

kaisa624 said:


> Some good news there  How are you guys holding up?
> 
> At least that guy is getting done for 4 counts of GBH!!! Or is it going to court for that?


He have been charged on 4 counts of GBG and his sister will be done for assault, we are waiting to hear about the court date. As big and ugly as he is I wont let him get away with what he did to my son, we are worried about him getting mates to get revenge if he goes down, but I will still keep going and report to police, I wont be bullied into being quiet.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

reido said:


> i would screw her doors shut and set her house on fire.


Dont tempt me  the new No Nails is supposed to be good, I wonder where I could try it out ?????????


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Oh well, I received my letter today my son have his to, same with the other lads. We have a court date for 15th June at 10am. There was a hearing on March 31st and he pleased NOT guilty to the 4 counts of Assault By Beating. I cant believe he can lie in court and say he never touched them. Good job we all got photo's as proof. HER husband came home for working away and is now constantly on the door step looking out, I was out there talking to my friend and he said something but couldn't make out what it was, I don;t think he liked it because I didn't reply to him. When he arrived home friday in his landrover SHE was on the doorstep shouting....Now the fun begins. This was reported to the police and logged. Kyle is now a nervous wreck just thinking about it and the poor bugger have only just started his new job in a Call Centre so hopefully it wont effect him too much and put him off his work. xxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Oh well, I received my letter today my son have his to, same with the other lads. We have a court date for 15th June at 10am. There was a hearing on March 31st and he pleased NOT guilty to the 4 counts of Assault By Beating. I cant believe he can lie in court and say he never touched them. Good job we all got photo's as proof. HER husband came home for working away and is now constantly on the door step looking out, I was out there talking to my friend and he said something but couldn't make out what it was, I don;t think he liked it because I didn't reply to him. When he arrived home friday in his landrover SHE was on the doorstep shouting....Now the fun begins. This was reported to the police and logged. Kyle is now a nervous wreck just thinking about it and the poor bugger have only just started his new job in a Call Centre so hopefully it wont effect him too much and put him off his work. xxx[/QUOTE
> 
> Hugs Welshie what a pr**K  good that you are keeping a log of everything that happens though ! xxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

hawksport said:


> Report and keep a record of everything


We are all doing that, going to get on the police nerves but as long as they log it in I don't care.



suzy93074 said:


> xxwelshcrazyxx said:
> 
> 
> > Oh well, I received my letter today my son have his to, same with the other lads. We have a court date for 15th June at 10am. There was a hearing on March 31st and he pleased NOT guilty to the 4 counts of Assault By Beating. I cant believe he can lie in court and say he never touched them. Good job we all got photo's as proof. HER husband came home for working away and is now constantly on the door step looking out, I was out there talking to my friend and he said something but couldn't make out what it was, I don;t think he liked it because I didn't reply to him. When he arrived home friday in his landrover SHE was on the doorstep shouting....Now the fun begins. This was reported to the police and logged. Kyle is now a nervous wreck just thinking about it and the poor bugger have only just started his new job in a Call Centre so hopefully it wont effect him too much and put him off his work. xxx[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

bloody hell hun, you think they would have better things to do than being bullies , just keeping making them logs to the police and keep a copy yourself

it just shows u what low lifes they are if he can lie in court


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> bloody hell hun, you think they would have better things to do than being bullies , just keeping making them logs to the police and keep a copy yourself
> 
> it just shows u what low lifes they are if he can lie in court


Oh yeah, the thing is one of my neighbours from up the road got his jeep reg number and gave it to the police, so that got him lolol


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Oh yeah, the thing is one of my neighbours from up the road got his jeep reg number and gave it to the police, so that got him lolol


oh yea u want to keep making notes of everything

is kyle getting a lift to work , not goin on his own is he


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> oh yea u want to keep making notes of everything
> 
> is kyle getting a lift to work , not goin on his own is he


No, he went back to his own place yesturday and is traveling back and for to Cwmbran on the bus, so he is safe thank god, just hope they dont get wind of were he works though.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> No, he went back to his own place yesturday and is traveling back and for to Cwmbran on the bus, so he is safe thank god, just hope they dont get wind of were he works though.


whatever u do, do not mention it anywhere online, just make sure hes got his phone with him all the time


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> whatever u do, do not mention it anywhere online, just make sure hes got his phone with him all the time


No I wont be telling anyone just in case, cant be too carefull, he got his phone on him and I have told him to keep his phone in his pocket so it is easy for him to put his finger on NO 9 so he can click 999 if they approach him. It is worrying though, Just had Charter Housing officer here 5 mins ago and they are taking her to court, I had to sign my statment with them and they are sending it off to the courts for a hearing to be arranged.


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

fingers crossed they will ship her out the troublesom excuse for a human . big (((((hugs))))) to you all. xxxx


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

I think the shouting on the doorstep was a case of keeping face tbh, dont want you to think you "have em" so to speak, ime sure even tho they dont sound like they have much sense i do think they have enough to know they need to keep their nose clean and not make things worse. Good luck with the court date and hope kyle is ok.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Does he think he's a hardman trying to intimidate a youngster and a woman? I wouldn't call that behaviour "hard" :nono:

Thinking of you and Kyle xxx


----------



## 0nyxx (Aug 9, 2008)

so sorry these idiots are still causing you & kyle grief I agree I think it's a case of trying to save face, but remember empty barrels make the most noise, she can't do anything more than gob off if she was to lift a finger she'd be in a cell so fast her feet wouldnt touch the ground!!!


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

You are doing the right thing pressing charges. By the sound of it you have a very good case and these people will get their just desserts.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

0nyxx said:


> so sorry these idiots are still causing you & kyle grief I agree I think it's a case of trying to save face, but remember empty barrels make the most noise, she can't do anything more than gob off if she was to lift a finger she'd be in a cell so fast her feet wouldnt touch the ground!!!





Sacremist said:


> You are doing the right thing pressing charges. By the sound of it you have a very good case and these people will get their just desserts.


Well she is in for a shock soon, as Charter is taking her to court, she is being taken back to Starter Tenancy so if she does ANYTHING wrong or says anything to anyone in the future then Charter can apply for eviction quicker. She is being slapped with a court order telling her in no uncertain terms that her behavior will not be tolerated and proceedings will be taken against her, and anyone of her friends or family who take matters into their own hands then SHE will be held responsible for their actions. She is going to have to keep her nose clean from then on. I will be glad when it is all over and done with.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> No I wont be telling anyone just in case, cant be too carefull, he got his phone on him and I have told him to keep his phone in his pocket so it is easy for him to put his finger on NO 9 so he can click 999 if they approach him. It is worrying though, Just had Charter Housing officer here 5 mins ago and they are taking her to court, I had to sign my statment with them and they are sending it off to the courts for a hearing to be arranged.


at least they are taking her to court aswell , dont back down till they are all locked up ...

also do you know to put the word ice before your next of kins name on your phone , emergency services use it


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

NicoleW said:


> Has he been to A & E? He should go down to make sure he doesn't have concussion.


Yes, get some evidence, take photos. You might be able to sue.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> at least they are taking her to court aswell , dont back down till they are all locked up ...
> 
> also do you know to put the word ice before your next of kins name on your phone , emergency services use it


What is that about ICE ????



Sacremist said:


> Yes, get some evidence, take photos. You might be able to sue.


Yeah we got pics of Kyles neck which are on here somewhere, and the bruise on his leg. Have shown them to our Housing officer to and she was shocked.xx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

omg ive only just seen this an im shocked how awful i really hope they go down for what theyve done to Kyle


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> What is that about ICE ????
> 
> Yeah we got pics of Kyles neck which are on here somewhere, and the bruise on his leg. Have shown them to our Housing officer to and she was shocked.xx


i c e means in case of emergency

In case of emergency (ICE). Join the ICE (In Case of Emergency) Campaign. Put ICE on Your Mobile Phone. Philip Chave: Spiritual Healer, Distant Healer.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> omg ive only just seen this an im shocked how awful i really hope they go down for what theyve done to Kyle


Thanks Noushka, not a nice thing to watch your son being beaten up, but they will get it big time I hope. xxx



smudge2009 said:


> i c e means in case of emergency
> 
> In case of emergency (ICE). Join the ICE (In Case of Emergency) Campaign. Put ICE on Your Mobile Phone. Philip Chave: Spiritual Healer, Distant Healer.


I have never heard of that before, I will show Kyle that link, thanks dawn xxxx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Thanks Noushka, not a nice thing to watch your son being beaten up, but they will get it big time I hope. xxx
> 
> I have never heard of that before, I will show Kyle that link, thanks dawn xxxx


i cant think of anything worse it must have been terrifying for you...lets hope you get some justice xxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> i cant think of anything worse it must have been terrifying for you...lets hope you get some justice xxxx


crossing our fingers for June courts hopefully he will get done for it big time


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Iam so sorry for your sona nd your family..this is dreadful..I would sue.OMG..if it was any of mine..would possible got a couple of heavies just the same...Horrid, dreadful scumbags......


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

sending more yobbo hugs to you and kyle mate xxx and when is he getting his ass onto pf ??? LOL


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

cheekyscrip said:


> Iam so sorry for your sona nd your family..this is dreadful..I would sue.OMG..if it was any of mine..would possible got a couple of heavies just the same...Horrid, dreadful scumbags......


lol yes if that happened to my son I would be contemplating approaching a bikie gang and seeing how I can get assistance lol


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Update:

Just had Charter Housing phone us, they took the statements to court and the judge said he dont think what she did to Kyle is enough to get her tennacy brought back to starter, charter aren't pleased with that part, but the judge did give consent to have her served with an Order stopping her and any of her family and freinds from approaching or saying anything to any of us up here, she will be told that she will be Accountable for any action that she does or any of her friends or family and if she breeches this THEN it will be taken back to court and she WILL be taken back to Starter Tennancy and if she breeches again she will be evicted. She is being served with this today, so she will get to read all of our statement etc aswell as what Charter have to say. we have been advised that if she do anything now in retaliation to this then we must phone the police and Charter straight away. I am just waiting for her to kick off now along with her Hard Man husband.


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

I am so sorry you guys have been through all this ,i am thinking about you and hope it all works out (((hugs)))


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Poor you and him, there are some right buggers out there, darent look at them and they go off on one, sounds hard but you did the best thing in ringing the police, take loads of of photos as well x

I live in s/wales but luckily not near the big towns 

Hope he is ok when he comes back home x


----------



## DaisytheTT (Jan 20, 2011)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Update:
> 
> Just had Charter Housing phone us, they took the statements to court and the judge said he dont think what she did to Kyle is enough to get her tennacy brought back to starter, charter aren't pleased with that part, but the judge did give consent to have her served with an Order stopping her and any of her family and freinds from approaching or saying anything to any of us up here, she will be told that she will be Accountable for any action that she does or any of her friends or family and if she breeches this THEN it will be taken back to court and she WILL be taken back to Starter Tennancy and if she breeches again she will be evicted. She is being served with this today, so she will get to read all of our statement etc aswell as what Charter have to say. we have been advised that if she do anything now in retaliation to this then we must phone the police and Charter straight away. I am just waiting for her to kick off now along with her Hard Man husband.


Maybe that judge wants to swap places with you for a bit 

So sorry to hear that it's not better news. Thinking of you all.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> I am so sorry you guys have been through all this ,i am thinking about you and hope it all works out (((hugs)))


Thanks, I will be glad when it is all over with, the court date for her brother is on June 15th so hopefully he wont get away with what he did. xxx



welshjet said:


> Poor you and him, there are some right buggers out there, darent look at them and they go off on one, sounds hard but you did the best thing in ringing the police, take loads of of photos as well x
> 
> I live in s/wales but luckily not near the big towns
> 
> Hope he is ok when he comes back home x


Kyle is in work today he only just started a 10 days ago, he comes here before catching his bus back to his own place, he got to walk past their house down to mine, so I have to text him to steer clear just in case she starts on him. xxxx


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Update:
> 
> Just had Charter Housing phone us, they took the statements to court and the judge said he dont think what she did to Kyle is enough to get her tennacy brought back to starter, charter aren't pleased with that part, but the judge did give consent to have her served with an Order stopping her and any of her family and freinds from approaching or saying anything to any of us up here, she will be told that she will be Accountable for any action that she does or any of her friends or family and if she breeches this THEN it will be taken back to court and she WILL be taken back to Starter Tennancy and if she breeches again she will be evicted. She is being served with this today, so she will get to read all of our statement etc aswell as what Charter have to say. we have been advised that if she do anything now in retaliation to this then we must phone the police and Charter straight away. I am just waiting for her to kick off now along with her Hard Man husband.


oh huni  but its good about the order. Might be an idea if Kyle keeps his phone on him all time, just incase  thinking of you xx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> oh huni  but its good about the order. Might be an idea if Kyle keeps his phone on him all time, just incase  thinking of you xx


I am texting him in a moment to let him know, the police have told him to keep his phone in his pocket and when he see's them around to quickly look for the 9 and keep his finger on it, if they approach him he have to phone 999. xxxxx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

its a shame she didnt get evicted but at least shes not allowed to go near any of you , you all need to keep 999 on redial ... bloody family !!!

hopefully her brother will get the just deserts he deserves ...


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I hope with their home at risk they will jsut keep themslves to themselves now!
((hugs)) i hope you have a peaceful few days


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Just read this thread, what complete scum!!
Really hoping things get sorted for you and your son. 

Just remember- what goes around, comes around...one day that bloke will be walking along when lightning will strike.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Pointermum said:


> I hope with their home at risk they will jsut keep themslves to themselves now!
> ((hugs)) i hope you have a peaceful few days


I hope so too, we are a family who don't go out to cause problems for anyone, we keep ourselves to ourselves as that is the best way to be. I hope she backs off now and keeps her distance. xxx



celicababe1986 said:


> Just read this thread, what complete scum!!
> Really hoping things get sorted for you and your son.
> 
> Just remember- what goes around, comes around...one day that bloke will be walking along when lightning will strike.


I hope one day someone does the same to HIM and his family, see how he likes it. Hope he gets it twice as bad as my Kyle had. xxxxx


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I hope so too, we are a family who don't go out to cause problems for anyone, we keep ourselves to ourselves as that is the best way to be. I hope she backs off now and keeps her distance. xxx
> 
> I hope one day someone does the same to HIM and his family, see how he likes it. Hope he gets it twice as bad as my Kyle had. xxxxx


5 years ago I was severly beaten by one of my neighbours....he was fueled up on drugs and alcohol, and I happened to be the first person he come across. I had 2 black eyes, 3 broken ribs, a broken eye socket and jaw and had to have my brace removed from my lips.... I was too scared to press charges because of the threats made after, so nothing was done (my housing system did put me into safe housing and move me, and I had to change my name)

Last year I bumped into someone who knew the man, he had been in a car accident and now has to spend the rest of his miserable life in a wheel chair with facial disfigurment....I feel karma played a big part in this.
I know I sound really sick when I say, that news put a big smile on my face


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

celicababe1986 said:


> 5 years ago I was severly beaten by one of my neighbours....he was fueled up on drugs and alcohol, and I happened to be the first person he come across. I had 2 black eyes, 3 broken ribs, a broken eye socket and jaw and had to have my brace removed from my lips.... I was too scared to press charges because of the threats made after, so nothing was done (my housing system did put me into safe housing and move me, and I had to change my name)
> 
> Last year I bumped into someone who knew the man, he had been in a car accident and now has to spend the rest of his miserable life in a wheel chair with facial disfigurment....I feel karma played a big part in this.
> I know I sound really sick when I say, that news put a big smile on my face


That is awful what happened to you, it is frightening when you know you want to press charges but too scared to do it, but like you said he have had something back on him and good enough, couldn't of happened to a nicer (not) man, serve him right and I hope he suffers for what he put you through. I cant believe how people can go around and do this type of thing to another human being, alot getting away with it too. I hope you are coping better now with all the changes you had to make,, Yes I would of had a big smile on my face too. xxxxxxxx


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

:nono:


xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> That is awful what happened to you, it is frightening when you know you want to press charges but too scared to do it, but like you said he have had something back on him and good enough, couldn't of happened to a nicer (not) man, serve him right and I hope he suffers for what he put you through. I cant believe how people can go around and do this type of thing to another human being, alot getting away with it too. I hope you are coping better now with all the changes you had to make,, Yes I would of had a big smile on my face too. xxxxxxxx


I have no physical scars!! I do however have confidence issues with being in a new place, or meeting new people. I dont even like talking to strangers on the phone.

BUT!! I have a wonderful home and 2 beautiful children and couldnt wish for much more!!

Im glad your son is a strong person, and went to the police, people like this need to know they cant get away with it :nono:

and hopefully you will get the justice you deserve


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

celicababe1986 said:


> :nono:
> 
> I have no physical scars!! I do however have confidence issues with being in a new place, or meeting new people. I dont even like talking to strangers on the phone.
> 
> ...


I think the mental issues are the worse to cope with, but you do seem to be on the up and getting on with your life, well done to you xxxxxxx
and thank you for your kinds words xxx


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

I hope Kyle is ok 

Get all the neighbours together to complain about these low lifes and keep complaining intil they are evicted onto the streets.

Kyle needs to press charges, no doubt others who have gotten beaten might have been too intimidated to press charges, hence why these low lifes keep getting away with it.

If he doesn`t press charges.... nothing will happen and they are free to keep beating up youngsters because they are too cowardly to start a fight with anyone else.

I wish you and Kyle all the best, fingers crossed things work out and hings go back to peace and calm


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I think the mental issues are the worse to cope with, but you do seem to be on the up and getting on with your life, well done to you xxxxxxx
> and thank you for your kinds words xxx


your welcome. will be checking back for updates xxx


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

I agree with sailor, pehaps try to get a petition going - you never know. Keep writing things down - old saying hopfully give them enough rope and they'll hang themselves, i also believe in karma as well xxx


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 28, 2010)

Not read the entire thread so don't know if anyone has suggested but get photos of all the damage especially as the bruises come out. They should be prosecuted! Some people are an embarrassment to the human species


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

sailor said:


> I hope Kyle is ok
> 
> Get all the neighbours together to complain about these low lifes and keep complaining intil they are evicted onto the streets.
> 
> ...


Thank you, yes we have pressed charges, and he is in court on the 15th June on 4 counts of Assault by Battering, as for her she was slapped a court order this afternoon stopping her from approaching any of us and that included her family and freinds, she will be held responsible for anything that happens from now on, so she got to watch what she does from now on, we also have to log with the police any things she or they do, she will be in breech of the order and can be arrested and charged.xxxxx



celicababe1986 said:


> your welcome. will be checking back for updates xxx


Thanks xxxxx


welshjet said:


> I agree with sailor, pehaps try to get a petition going - you never know. Keep writing things down - old saying hopfully give them enough rope and they'll hang themselves, i also believe in karma as well xxx


We will be taking notes of everything they do. Hopefully they will get what they all deserve soon enough. xxxxx


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

really hope they get whats coming to them an hope your son is doing well  x


----------

